# Got a Girlfriend



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

rfsafar


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy for ya ! She even pays for your weed??? wow shes a keeper


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sounds like you're happy anyway!

So what'd ya do?


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

wow grats man. maybe so i can get a girl i should start smoking weed, get my liscense suspended, and get some court fees lol seriously tho grats i've been dreaming of the day i can post a similar thread lols


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keep the girl, lose the weed. Then, you;ll be in business. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Can you tell us what you did to get a girlfriend? I can't even get girls to check me out.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome man sounds like she really likes you


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Keep the girl, lose the weed. Then, you;ll be in business. :boogie :boogie :boogie


It's great that you have a girlfriend but I would follow MM advice.:yes


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> Can you tell us what you did to get a girlfriend? I can't even get girls to check me out.


Ditto.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Keep the girl, lose the weed. Then, you;ll be in business. :boogie :boogie :boogie


The only way it can be agreed is if we lose the weed :lol


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Kush-

Glad to hear the good news. Girlfriend sounds like a keeper.


----------



## mranxiousguy1 (May 4, 2010)

I wish I had a girlfriend who pays my weed


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Keep the girl, lose the weed. Then, you;ll be in business. :boogie :boogie :boogie


This.

Congrats on the girl man.

Cheers,


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

congratz lucky youuu i so wana get a gf lol


----------



## ColdWar (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats. Is that you two in your avatar? You guys look good together.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Aww that's so great! Congratulations! :yay


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

" my favorite recreational activity smokin weed" ... hahaha

I am happy for you that you have a girlfriend and she makes you happy and that you're doing well in school.. :boogie.... Awwwww.... How much is this weed costin her..? and how often?


----------



## iwillbeaththis (Aug 31, 2010)

Giving your life to Jesus is what you need.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats on the straight A's bud that is awesome. and well done on finding an awesome girl.  Time to sort out a few things in your life.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Grats on the girl man, hope all your sexual fantasies come true! and if you wouldn't mind throwing some of mine in there and videotaping it I'd greatly appreciate it...


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Marry her right now, seriously


----------

